# ISPConfig Dienste



## crash09 (4. Feb. 2012)

Hallo ich bin der neue ,
ich habe eine kleines Problem und zwar irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin das bei mir alle Dienste laufen, bei steht immer pop3-server offline und imap-server offline (siehe screen)

Jetzt meine frage wie kann ich diese Dienste starten??

P.S. ich bin kompletter Neuling in Sachen Server und Linux. Das ist ein lokaler Server also keiner der im Inet ist.

MFG
Crash09


----------



## nowayback (4. Feb. 2012)

```
/etc/init.d/postfix start
```


----------



## crash09 (4. Feb. 2012)

danke aber das habe ich schon versuchet geht leider nicht


----------



## nowayback (4. Feb. 2012)

Sorry meine Glaskugel ist gerade zur Politur und du weißt ja wie es mit der arbeitenden Bevölkerung am Wochenende so aussieht 

Also wirst du mir wohl so ein paar Infos geben müssen:
* Distribution
* Inhalt der Logfiles (entsprechende Auszüge sind hierbei ausreichend, IP's können gerne zensiert werden)
* evtl. angezeigte Fehlermeldungen

Grüße
nwb


----------



## crash09 (4. Feb. 2012)

sorry für die wenige info aber wie schon gesagt ich bin neuling.

Also zur Distribution kann ich dir sagen es ist Opensuse 11.3

Log file entschuldigung aber ich weiß nicht wie ich die auslesen soll und welche log files

fehler meldungen habe ich keine nur halt das was mit ISPConfig anzeigt (siehe bild)

Grüße
Crash09


----------



## crash09 (4. Feb. 2012)

> Feb  4 19:40:01 server postfix/smtpd[4349]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms
> Feb  4 19:40:02 server postfix/master[4152]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 4349 exit status 1
> Feb  4 19:40:02 server postfix/master[4152]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling
> Feb  4 19:45:01 server postfix/smtpd[4757]: warning: SASL: Connect to private/auth failed: No such file or directory
> ...


ich hoffe das ist die richtige log datei ?

Grüße Crash09


----------



## crash09 (5. Feb. 2012)

keiner mehr eine lösung ??


----------



## Till (6. Feb. 2012)

Nach welchem Tutorial hast Du Deinen Server für die Installation von ISPConfig vorbereitet?


----------

